# Belt slipping on my table saw.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have got a Ridgid contractor saw and the belt is slipping some. I have marked the belt and the pully and it seems to slip to a different degree each time. I did get a new belt but I am getting the same results. The belt is a serpentine belt. The bearings feel tight and smooth and there is no end play. I would appreciate any suggestions.

Don

PS- This is causing the blade not to come up to full speed as fast as it should. "" I think"" After the blade gets to full speed the saw does great. I have also had the motor checked out and it's okay.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you tried belt dressing compound (automotive)?

https://www.google.com/search?q=Bel...oTCNCikPWku8cCFQRciAodnCAJaQ&biw=1920&bih=920
A new belt shouldn't slip...much.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

clean and sand the pulleys w/ hyper fine sand paper...
put some belt dressing on them and extreme little at that..
increase the belt tension....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> clean and sand the pulleys w/ hyper fine sand paper...
> put some belt dressing on them and extreme little at that..
> increase the belt tension....


Also, check and make sure that there is no "crud" built up anywhere to prevent the motor/pulleys from adjusting to a full tension position.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know how your saw tensions the belt (mechanically or by gravity) I would definitely look at the tension.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have got a Ridgid contractor saw and the belt is slipping some. I have marked the belt and the pully and it seems to slip to a different degree each time. I did get a new belt but I am getting the same results. The belt is a serpentine belt. The bearings feel tight and smooth and there is no end play. I would appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> Don
> 
> PS- This is causing the blade not to come up to full speed as fast as it should. "" I think"" After the blade gets to full speed the saw does great. I have also had the motor checked out and it's okay.


Don...I'm a little confused at your marking the belt and pulley...it would seem that unless the belt is exactly as long (or multiple) as the circumference of the pulley (at exactly the point where the belt sits in the pulley) the marks would not line up every time. I think you can try this with the saw unplugged by hand and see what happens with the marks...

So are you sure the belt is slipping...? Do you hear any "squealing" when it starts up...?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Don...I'm a little confused at your marking the belt and pulley...it would seem that unless the belt is exactly as long (or multiple) as the circumference of the pulley (at exactly the point where the belt sits in the pulley) the marks would not line up every time. I think you can try this with the saw unplugged by hand and see what happens with the marks...
> 
> So are you sure the belt is slipping...? Do you hear any "squealing" when it starts up...?


Well Rick you are right. Marking the belt and pully doesn't work. 

I got up early this mourning "2:15" :frown: and I have been working on my TS. I cleaned the belt, and pulleys then aligned the the motor pulley with the TS pulley and leveled the motor. Both were real close but now they are closer. I also have a new thin kerf blade that I installed. The result of my work is I have improved the problem but not by much. I will get some belt dressing later today so maybe that will help.

Don

PS- Sure would like to have the Grizzly Hybrid saw.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Don, Check for pulley wear. It is common for the dirt that gets imbedded in the belt to wear the pulley into a radius. Usually the smaller pulley wears out first.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The belt shouldn't be slipping if it is the one that it was designed for. You said serpentine style belt (flat, ribbed style). Is that the one it is supposed to have?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The belt shouldn't be slipping if it is the one that it was designed for. You said serpentine style belt (flat, ribbed style). Is that the one it is supposed to have?


Yes it's got the correct belt.

Don


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Don...if it's a flat belt is it installed with the ribs out or against the pulley...? Are the pulley's ribbed...? 

Does your manual describe the deflection amount of the belt between the pulleys, for example, "no more than 3/8 inch, "1/2 inch"...?

What model Ridgid is it...?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Don...if it's a flat belt is it installed with the ribs out or against the pulley...? Are the pulley's ribbed...?
> 
> Does your manual describe the deflection amount of the belt between the pulleys, for example, "no more than 3/8 inch, "1/2 inch"...?
> 
> What model Ridgid is it...?


The model number is TS3612. It's a contractor saw with the motor hanging out the rear. The weight of the motor puts tension on the belt so it's non adjustable. It's got the right belt and pulleys.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> The model number is TS3612. It's a contractor saw with the motor hanging out the rear. The weight of the motor puts tension on the belt so it's non adjustable. It's got the right belt and pulleys.


Looking at your owner's manual it does describe adjusting the belt tension with the motor...page 38, item 6, I think. There are also two very big pins that the motor bracket mounts to the saw...they allow the entire motor bracket to slide in/out and that will tighten the belt also.

Hopefully I looked at the right owner's manual... http://www.ridgidparts.com/pdf/TS36120.pdf

Might this help...?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Page 38 in that manual shows the motor mounting procedure. It also shows a V belt installed. If the motor is adjusted too centered over the pivot point there wouldn't be enough motor weight to keep the belt tight. The manual also says to call the company if you are having problems so if what we are suggesting doesn't help then it's time to make that call.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks guys. I appreciate your help.

I bought the saw used so I don't have an owners manual. The web site Ereplacement shows the pulleys as serpentine pulleys and that is what is on the TS so they might have used both kinds of pulleys. Tomorrow I will check on how the motor is mounted per page 38 in the manual. I bought the saw on CL for $100 but buying used comes with it's problems. 

PS- I was on another wood working forum for awhile but this forum is so much better.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ridgid has a pretty good owners forum, maybe they've seen your problem




https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/p...ussion-forum/41149-r4512-belt-tightening-help


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

If you get down to the pulleys maybe you want to try a v belt. Look at my link for a "Delta 9 inch table saw". I replaced my pulleys with machine pulleys and a link belt. It made a world of difference on my table saw. The site where I bought my pulleys is at the end of the thread.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Had an old Volvo that had a lot of belt slippage (squealing) and the belt dressing really helped. Don't over do it. The last comment about replacing the pullys and using a link belt sounded like a good choice if the dressing doesn't do it. Is there any "clutch" or friction connection between the interior pully and the arbor shaft? If so I'd check that. One last thing, if the interior pully is worn or has become too polished, or any bearings have become packed with sawdust or worn down or misaligned, it might slow down the process of coming up to speed. As you said, buying used comes with problems. Sounds like a decent saw, well worth the kinds of fixes suggested above.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lee; was it necessary to replace the pulleys in order to use the link belt, or did you replace them because the existing ones weren't up to scratch?
Did you gain a noticeable increase in torque at the blade?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Quick silly thought....

How is the lubrication on the saw arbor side? Maybe it is sticking on that end, all gunked up with sawdust and oil? Does the blade spin pretty easy when the belt is off?


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Lee; was it necessary to replace the pulleys in order to use the link belt, or did you replace them because the existing ones weren't up to scratch?
> Did you gain a noticeable increase in torque at the blade?


You do not need to replace the pulleys to use the link belt. I noticed the pulley on my motor side was not running straight so I decided to replace both pulleys. My table saw runs much smoother now. Glade I changed them.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Don...I'm pretty sure you need to adjust the entire motor bracket to tighten the belt by sliding the bracket in/out on the two large pins. Loosen the set screws, slide the motor mount bracket. Mount may be stuck on pins...take set screws out and shoot it with some PB Blaster...let it soak for a while and gently tap on a convenient spot on the mount. Don't bang on the pins...mushroom may occur...see item 6, page 38...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nick the tension on the belt is the weight of the motor. Those two pins are to adjust the motor so it will not bottom out in the slot. I am talking about the slot in the bracket that holds the motor. If it bottoms out when you let the blade down the belt will get lose. When raising the blade if it bottoms out the blade will not go all the way up. That is the way I am understanding it.

I have decided to sell this saw and buy a better saw. I do appreciate everyones help and have tried fix it following everyones advice.

Don


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Nick the tension on the belt is the weight of the motor. Those two pins are to adjust the motor so it will not bottom out in the slot. I am talking about the slot in the bracket that holds the motor. If it bottoms out when you let the blade down the belt will get lose. When raising the blade if it bottoms out the blade will not go all the way up. That is the way I am understanding it.
> 
> I have decided to sell this saw and buy a better saw. I do appreciate everyones help and have tried fix it following everyones advice.
> 
> Don


Sorry you've had such a tough time with the Ridgid but best of luck and success with your new saw...

Don't forget to post all about your new toy...everybody likes to hear about new purchases...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

@hawkeye10

Don...if you want to take another shot at trying something, send me PM...will send you my phone number...it might be easier than posts...


----------

